# 76ers - Knicks talk trade: Miller for Duhon?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is probably the most sensible sign & trade from a money standpoint, but I still have no idea why the Knicks would want Miller. This would be even better if they can get the Knicks to throw a pick in.



> A potential sign-and-trade would bring Chris Duhon to Philadelphia and land free agent Andre Miller in New York.
> 
> Now that the Knicks are apparently interested in veteran point guard Andre Miller, a source close to the situation said Kevin Bradbury, the agent for New York point guard Chris Duhon, "is exploring the possibility" of a sign-and-trade involving Duhon and Miller.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------

